# Make your own IR Blaster?



## altivo (Oct 25, 2003)

Does anyone have a list of Radio Shack parts needed to assemble a new IR blaster cable? I see them available already assembled at costs anywhere from $5-19.99 plust shipping at various online places. I was wondering if anyone had experience making such cables themselves?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Radio Shack does not have all the parts needed.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Break open any old remote you no longer need, desolder the IR emitter, and wire it to a mini connector.


----------



## irving (May 11, 2002)

all electronics in van nuys, ca has them in the store for $1.50
don't know if they are in the catalog


----------



## altivo (Oct 25, 2003)

This is exactly the information I needed. Thanks. 
I think I'll try using the old remote IR emitter route first.


----------



## Tviodit (Aug 8, 2005)

Radio Shack does indeed have everything you need. At least this is what I used and mine has been working fine for years.

I used two IrED's and placed them in oppiste directions on the end ofthe wire so I did not have worry about getting the polarity right. 

Infrared emitting diodes

1/8" Phone Plug

Any old wire will work.


----------

